# rattlesnake



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

68in eastern diamondback rattlesnake I killed today.


----------



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

I am glad you have him and not me. Looks like he has been eatting well.
John


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow! That's a monster eastern!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like he has been feasting on a good supply of squirrels or some rodent ?

Did ya catch em sunning on a nice rock ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Been looking for one in TX all summer. Haven't seen one yet.









Nice find though! How did you take him? He seems to be in one piece, that's why I ask lol.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You can make fun of my snake boots all you want, but after you've done the Arizona two step on more than one viper, I bet ya get a set.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

pretty big snake how did you kill him?


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> You can make fun of my snake boots all you want, but after you've done the Arizona two step on more than one viper, I bet ya get a set.


 JTKilloough, I wear snake boots here from April to the last of October here ,done the two step before no no fun when dance partner out to hurt you.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Been looking for one in TX all summer. Haven't seen one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I charmed him with 165gr. hollw point from a 40 cal. Came up on it walking out a dirt rod looking coyote sign. 
I do not go out looking for snakes ,I am just aware that they are out and about. They really start moving when the nights here get cooler.








Chris if looking for one might try looking in shady areas in the heat of the day in Texas,or look for them in roads after dark.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Early morning on the roads, they hold the heat they need to help digestion and body warmth.


----------



## molossus (Aug 31, 2010)

Too bad. That's not an Eastern Diamondback, either, but a Timber Rattlesnake ... sometimes called a Canebrake in the South, though they are the same species. Beautiful snake, and would look a lot better if it had the rest of itself attached.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

molossus, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I have never seen a diamond back rattlesnake but I agree that it looks like a timber rattlesnake. with those big dark lines running across the snake I would say Timber rattlesnake. Does anynoe have a picture of a Diamond Rattlesnake skin.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's a live TIMBER to compare it to...


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice rattler wvcoyote! What part of raleigh county? I grew up in the Beckley area years ago.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

She's a beaut. some fine dinning there, only ever ate it but once, a little oily but it will pass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

molossus said:


> Too bad. That's not an Eastern Diamondback, either, but a Timber Rattlesnake ... sometimes called a Canebrake in the South, though they are the same species. Beautiful snake, and would look a lot better if it had the rest of itself attached.


Good call molossus ! I thought about saying somthing but was not positive about it the identification.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry about ,I was multitasking when I posted the snake . It is a timber rattler, different color variation. Just listening to my brother tell how his situation has gotten worse since it being posted on the news about no more combat missions. Just p.m. me and I will tell you more, apparently the govt. keeping what is really going on quiet. sorry to be ranting just had to get it off my chest.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Rem22-250 said:


> Nice rattler wvcoyote! What part of raleigh county? I grew up in the Beckley area years ago.


I live in glen daniel about 12miles west of beckley.
cool video ebbs.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

hassell said:


> She's a beaut. some fine dinning there, only ever ate it but once, a little oily but it will pass!!!!!!!!!!


well it did not go to waste ,I got some freinds that wiil take rattlesnake over fried chicken,


----------



## indianadog hunter (Mar 1, 2010)

I spent 13 months in New Mexico did a lot of hunting. was very carefull of our "slimey" (i know they arent) crawlers. all the time I was there only saw 2 one someone killed on a road and the other my partner almost stepped on. It was a western diamondback they have a very distinctive coloring pattern. White stripes on tail. it was only about 18" long but everyone out there says small ones are more dangerous than big ones.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The venom is the same big or small but the little ones can't control the dosage they deliver to you, whereas the larger ones can release a metered dosage so they can bite you again or someone else and still deliver a big enough dose to do some damage.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The one thing that is nice up here is no snakes, I can handle the bears and bugs.


----------

